# Best On-line place to buy mp9



## Tvtrader (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase an mp9.
Does anyone know a good place to purchase this pistol on-line?
I have been to the usual sites like Gun Broker and Auction Arms.
Any help would be appreciated.

ThankX


----------



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

Their phone is always busy. I haven't bought from them but I use them to get a good idea of prices.

Haven't been able to determine (yet) if they post "out of stock" on items.

http://www.tacticalgunarmory.com/default.asp


----------

